# new 4x11 Tomy



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is my new track I would like to share with you all. Comments please. Jim


----------



## Lype Motorsport (Mar 14, 2004)

Hi *jmorris*
Very nice work! That is the same basic layout a local raceway I started HO racing had back in the '70s for a commercial track. Where ya located? Your layout brings back alot of great memories.

Larry


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Gorgeous table, looks really fast, I personally would want one technical section with some esses in them so you don't get people dominating with just speed, make them have a handling car as well.

Just my $.02, but it's a great looking track, nice job!


----------



## jmorris (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, I thought about esses but I would have to put them in the middle of the table instead toward the side, but its only 4 ft wide so I dont think there will be any marshalling issues. Whats say you?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Dude!! :dude:Awsome track!! Who made it or what brand?

Real clean and looks fast!!!

I love having an over under. Looks amazing!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

jmorris said:


> Thanks for the kind words, I thought about esses but I would have to put them in the middle of the table instead toward the side, but its only 4 ft wide so I dont think there will be any marshalling issues. Whats say you?


I don't think you wou8ld have any issues at all, mine are in about the same place and even the short guys can get to them.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Nice set-up JM. Extremely clean and looks like a fast one too. Great job. :thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

great looking track.looks like a fast,well built track.


----------

